# Getting rid of Spiders?



## Jillyann

Just keep knocking down the spider webs! Thats what we do!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Where there's horses there's flies. Where there's flies there's spiders.

You can knock down the webs, but they will just keep coming back. And be glad! They do help with flies


----------



## masatisan

If you want the spiders gone you have to target their prey, flies, mosquitoes, that type of thing. Also you have to remember that spiders help remove bugs that bother horses and generally don't bother horses themselves also they're totally free and natural pest control you only have to put up with a few webs here and there. 

Spiders will generaly try to keep their webs as clean and secritive as possible so prey won't see what's coming. So, if the webs are messy and collecting dust, the spider is no longer using it and it can be taken down without issue.


----------



## Scoutrider

Uhggggh! I hate spiders (major shivers). I usually combat them with a combination of a broom, my dad's Shop-Vac, and some creative "singing" and "dance steps." 

Sometimes it's a losing battle, the webs are back the next morning. Shoot, I just vaccumed my own room yesterday afternoon, and by evening, there was a giant daddy-long-legs-type ****** hanging in the corner that I'd just swept.

I've heard the plug-in repellers for mice also work some on spiders, but I don't know if they bother horses, I've never tried them.


----------



## Spyder

*sniff* *sniff*


----------



## themacpack

I actually like having them about the barn as they eat flies. I don't let them get out of control, though, and will remove any webs in areas I don't want them or if they start getting over populated.


----------



## MIEventer

When I worked at the Eventing/Fox Hunting barn where there were 30+ horses, I was instructed to ensure that the spiders are not disturbed. Reason being, is that they get rid of the flies and the Mosquito's. 

Yes, you have to knock down their webs when the webs are going across the front of the horses stall, or across the bulletin board or places where you don't want guests, boarders and clients to see or walk into - but the spiders learn that if they spin their webs in the rafters, they wont be disturbed by me and my broom.

They are your friends, not enemies.


----------



## Vidaloco

I love spiders, toads, bats, anything that eats flies :lol: Especially love brown fluffy Spyders ;-)
The ones you have to watch for are the spiders that are low to the ground and hide in things. Brown recluse are abundant here I kill them when I see them. 
Brown recluse-


----------



## themacpack

Vidaloco said:


> I love spiders, toads, bats, anything that eats flies :lol: Especially love brown fluffy Spyders ;-)
> The ones you have to watch for are the spiders that are low to the ground and hide in things. Brown recluse are abundant here I kill them when I see them.
> Brown recluse-


I love bats - we have several who come out every evening to eat the bugs at our pond. I give them (and the birds nesting in the cattails) total credit for us not having a mosquito problem even with this giant mosquito breeding haven in our yard. The bats are fun to watch.


----------



## MagicHorse

Thanks everyone!!  


P.S. sorry Spyder! :wink: lol


----------



## Vidaloco

I just remembered, my grandmother used to swear by leaving hedge apples around the barn to keep spiders out. She milked cows most of her life so maybe she was right. 
For years I called them spider balls till I found out what they were really called :lol:


----------



## Becca93

Can we pretty pretty please not have pictures of spiders in the thread because it freaks me out and makes me fall of my spinny chair?

But for some reason Spyder's avi is pretty cool


----------



## Spyder

Becca93 said:


> But for some reason Spyder's avi is pretty cool


 
She is harmless !!!!!!


----------



## Brighteyes

Spyder said:


> She is harmless !!!!!!


 
Sure Spyder...sure... *Backs away*

I liked to knock down the webs once a week or so with my favorite spider-killin' stick. Keeps them pretty well under control.


----------



## Scoutrider

Spyder said:


> *sniff* *sniff*


Oops! Shoulda qualified that one! Hate spiders with an "i", not spyders with a "y"!


----------



## Joshie

MagicHorse said:


> I kinda new to owning a horse and having a barn to keep clean! i was just wondering how people with their own barns get rid of all the spiders and keep them gone?


I've heard that you can distract them with baskets of carrots. :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco

Please don't think this is spam, but I support this college. I love the cobweb broom 
I have several of them


----------



## shesinthebarn

I agree that they are usefull to have in the barn, but they give me the MAJOR creeps. If you want fewer spiders, you need less flies. A clean well ventilated barn has fewer bugs. I scrub our buckets every day with soap and water, keep feed in tight containers, sweep thoroughly, put down a mild and animal friendly disinfectant on the floor to keep dust down and help to discourage flies. I knock down any webs under a certain height ( me with the broom above my head) daily. It sounds like a lot, but it works and becomes part of your routine.
Plus, folks will notice what a lovely clean barn you eep, and your horse is sure to appreciate it too!
HTH!


----------



## Solon

We knock the webs down with brooms. That seems to help the best.


----------

